# New video of me and Luke



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

anybody?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

hehe may i ask why you scream after going around the barrel. hehe i thought it was funny :lol:


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

I know :shock: When I started to listing to me sreaming I sounded like i was saying woof woof LOL :lol:


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow, thats a nice horse. He's speedy :lol: 

May I ask...what good does screaming do?


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

idk its a habit cause i was jus tellin him to go faster lol sometimes it really works though lol


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

Trust me, if you don't want to get on people's nerves...I would try and work on breaking that habit :wink: 

It annoys the crap out of people at the rodeos when people scream at their horse's while they're running. :x 

No offence though, just a really big pet peeve I guess.


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

I will try and work on that habit


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

rodeogirl309 said:


> Trust me, if you don't want to get on people's nerves...I would try and work on breaking that habit :wink:
> 
> It annoys the crap out of people at the rodeos when people scream at their horse's while they're running. :x
> 
> No offence though, just a really big pet peeve I guess.


Some people at your rodeos must be really uptight, all she is doing
is encouraging the horse and plus she's not at an arena while doing
it. Everyone here where I am don't "scream," as you put it but 
encourage their horse by going faster with certain words, and
heck if it helps the horse go faster...why not?!

Another personal opinion brought to to by S.T.G!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

BTW, You looked great Parker, Luke is VERY fast! I love barrel
racing! <3


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Small_Town_Girl said:


> BTW, You looked great Parker, Luke is VERY fast! I love barrel
> racing! <3


Thank You!!


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

Small_Town_Girl said:


> rodeogirl309 said:
> 
> 
> > Trust me, if you don't want to get on people's nerves...I would try and work on breaking that habit :wink:
> ...


If you we're a horse, would you want you rider yelling at you? I sure wouldn't. I'd buck em' off in a second. Why yell and be obnoxious to other people when you can encourage your horse to go faster with silent methods? Just my 2 cents.

I don't want this to turn into a big long rant or fight. Just saying. Don't want to clutter up this topic :wink:


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

rodeogirl309 said:


> Small_Town_Girl said:
> 
> 
> > rodeogirl309 said:
> ...


As I stated before I do not yell or scream at my horse 
but encourage them with "words" out of habit just like
Parker to try and make them go faster in the ring, most
the time it gets our horses excited and wanting to run.
I do not whoop and holler and carry on like the people 
you may be referring to at your rodeos.Also, I believe 
both of our opinions are personal and debatable
in ways. 

Also, there is no point in arguing over someones opinion, right?  

Did you train Luke yourself to do barrels, parker?


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

I train Luke all by myself and some help from Rhonda, Shayne, and Bonnie.


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Iam now training my paint mare babe to do barrel racing too


----------

